# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Kubuntu Network Manager disabled

## Aedson

Pershendetje. Kam te instaluar Kubuntu 10.04, i cili deri tani ka funksionuar normalisht. Sot vura re se nuk mund te lidhesha ne internet. Kliku ne ikonen e rrjetit jep mesazhin "Kubuntu Network Manager disabled". Nese shkoj ne Network Settings rrjeti wireless qe kam me figuron i pranishem si normalisht. A mund te me sugjeroni si mund ta zgjidh kete problem?
Ju falemnderit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Shko te */etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf*
Duhet te jete keshtu:

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile

*[ifupdown]
managed=true*


Me pas kontrollo ne te njejten menyre */var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state*

dhe sigurohu qe cdo gje te jete si me poshte : 

[main]
*NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true*

Kjo duhet ta zgjidhe problemin besoj...

----------


## Aedson

Falemnderit Force-Intruder, por nuk mund t'i ndryshoj te dhenat, nuk me lejon te shkruaj mbi file. 
P.S. Po te vesh re ne snapshot rezulton qe kompjuteri eshte i lidhur ne rrjet, por jam duke shkruar nga nje kompjuter tjeter. Sidoqofte, edhe ne kompjuterin ku nuk mund te lidhem me rezulton i njejti problem, pra me del i njejti mesazh "Error"

----------


## Force-Intruder

Perdor nga terminali komanden :



```
sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
```

Do te te kerkoje password me shume mundesi. Pasi te perfundosh shtyp CTRL+O per ta ruajtur.

Kontrollo edhe piken e dyte sic te thashe. perdor te njejten komande "sudo nano..." e vazhdo si me te paren

----------


## Aedson

Shume falemnderit Force-Intruder.
Gjithçka funksionoi shume mire. 
Suksese.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kenaqesia e gjitha e imja.
Linux duket pak i cuditshem ne fillim. Edhe mua ashtu me duket... po me kalimin e kohes ia merr doren gjerave  :buzeqeshje:

----------

